# Fantastic service & Quick delivery



## sharrkey (Sep 11, 2017)

Ordered placed yesterday and delivered today, can't ask for anymore 










Fantastic wee foamer for alloys now






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Clean and Shiny (Mar 3, 2007)

Thank you for your order! we appreciate the kind words and hope you enjoy the new IK Sprayer Foam Pro 2 + :thumb:


----------

